# Far Cry 2 Patches



## Shane

Guys for you that have Far Cry 2....,am i right im saying that patch 1.03 is the latest for the Pc version?

I googled and it seems so but someone also mentioned a 1.04 patch and theres a download....But im not sure if its legit or not,Or if its even for the pc version?

thanks


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> Guys for you that have Far Cry 2....,am i right im saying that patch 1.03 is the latest for the Pc version?
> 
> I googled and it seems so but someone also mentioned a 1.04 patch and theres a download....But im not sure if its legit or not,Or if its even for the pc version?
> 
> thanks



Check Far Cry 2's official website.. Ubisoft i assume? I have the game myself, but i have never downloaded any patches... barly played it because i finished it on the PS3 version


----------



## Shane

Well maybe im dumb...i cant see any listed under downloads or media on their website?


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> Well maybe im dumb...i cant see any listed under downloads or media on their website?



You're not dumb. Here:

http://www.filefront.com/listing/pub2/Far-Cry-2/Official-Patches

That's all the official patches. There are no v1.04. Latest patch is V1.03


----------



## Shane

Thanks dude :good:


----------



## Ryeong

Nevakonaza said:


> Thanks dude :good:



You're welcome.


----------



## linkin

run the autolauncher of the game and it will update itself.


----------

